# Ecogear SX40 or Jackall Chubby Deep?



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi everyone,

I've decided I'm going to break my savings pattern and buy a new lure for bream fishing. JUST ONE, because if I don't limit myse;f, I get carried away... :shock: .

So, I'm buying either another SX40 or trying a Jackall chubby Deep, which I've never used before. The Lively Lures Micro Mullet in pink/purple also looks good, especially for the price.

What is your advice? Which one is added to my collection?


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Save a bit more money and get a strike pro pygmy II in the brown trout colour, a great little lure without the price tag.

Cheers Dave


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Dave, I just bought one of those last week! :lol:

Rowan


----------



## ArWeTherYet (Mar 25, 2007)

The only hard body that consistently works for me, when catching bream, is the SX40, but usually in 1mtr or less of water on a slow troll with plenty of pauses. The SX40 accounts for about 90% of the bream I catch using hardbodies. I have tried others with little or no success.


----------



## Buff (Dec 31, 2005)

Mt two Go To bream lures are a SX40 in #344 colour and a Jackall Chubby deep in Ghost Wakasagi, both have scored 40cm+ bream  
So I would say either will fit the bill but each have there time and place for best results so having one of each will be great in the long run


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

sx 40 is the member one lure for bream in aust. and i am loving it  
milan


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

yep.. sx40...

although - the strike pro's are very similar in action.. and nearly 1/2 the price..
but the sx40's come in a wider range of colours..


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi all,

Yesterday I gave in and ordered the Jackall Chubby Deep in Ghost Wagasaki colour, and a micro-mullet and a Kokoda 'Sprog' instead of the SX40. The Sprog's look very similar to the SX40, and they're only $6 :lol: Can't wait to try them out...

Cheers,
Rowan


----------



## landyman (Oct 17, 2007)

Rstanek said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Yesterday I gave in and ordered the Jackall Chubby Deep in Ghost Wagasaki colour, and a micro-mullet and a Kokoda 'Sprog' instead of the SX40. The Sprog's look very similar to the SX40, and they're only $6 :lol: Can't wait to try them out...
> 
> ...


I also have a few sprog's.. they are okay - the action is not quite as tight as an sx40 but still awsome value.. I bought all the colours from Rays @ their 27% off sale..


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2008)

Rowan

Another lure looking at is the Cultiva Mira Shad, they are mid range in price and are Japanese. I have a few of them, great action, great colours and superb finish.

Check them out at Mo

http://www.motackle.com.au/index.cfm?pr ... ory_id=146

Cheers


----------



## Baldy (Oct 1, 2007)

milansek said:


> sx 40 is the member one lure for bream in aust. and i am loving it
> milan


I bet you are, with lures at that price and the need of some people to out do the "jones" I bet your laughing all the way to the bank 8)

Some people just have more dollars than braincells 

cheers
Baldy


----------



## alfie (Sep 20, 2007)

Braver men than me.

The idea of tying a $20 + lure on to, I presume, 4 or 6 lb line and throwing it near oyster leases etc. to catch a lowly bloody bream does my head in. :?

I'd die of stress!

I wonder how a yabbie on a small hook with a treble stinger in it's head would go? Hmmmm, gonna try that.


----------



## gimp (Aug 26, 2007)

After years of frustration with "el cheapos" I bit the bullet and purchased two SX40's and two MX48's (while they were on special of course), and I have come to the conclusion that you get what you pay for. First day out 10 casts for 10 fish!!!!, the MX48 even caught fish just sitting in the current and I did nothing. Went out today and tried the SX 40 and just as good, even caught a 33cm luderick on it as well as 7 flatties and 5 bream in one 2 hour session. When you put them side by side to a cheap lure you can really see the difference, no more crooked bibs, inferior hooks, and side swimming nasties for me.


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I have both, and like both. I think the Jackall might swim a bit deeper which may be helpful for the winter.

I just replaced an all time favourite, (a Predatec Micro Min) after losing it about a year a go. Wednesday it helped me break the little EP plague and finally score a good bream.


----------



## Ubolt (Dec 8, 2009)

hey buff wat does that sx40 look like that u recomended im not down with the colour numbers


----------



## Ranger (May 31, 2008)

Rstanek said:


> I'm buying either another SX40 or trying a Jackall chubby Deep, ..........What is your advice? Which one is added to my collection?


My advice is to break the savings pattern, stop being so tight, and buy both!

They have totally different actions, and it really pays to have some variety in your arsenal!

The SX-40's don't dive as deep as the chubbies, and are a better lure when the fish are being a little touchy.

The chubbies have a very tight swimming action, and make quite a bit of noise. Also, don't be afraid to use them in shallow water, bouncing them over rocks on the bottom to wake the fish up a bit. Also retreive them a little faster to make real use of that tight swimming action and make noise with them.

With the SX-40's use a very very slow retreive, with lots of pauses. The fish generally hit when you pause.

With the chubbies lift the tip of your rod, wind in the slack as you lower the rod tip, then lift again, wind in the slack as you lower the tip, etc. You will really feel that tight swimming action, and if you're not, lift faster!

My own preferfence these days is for the SX-48 instead of the 40's as I think with a larger lure you get the larger "quality" fish.

Now that you're on a roll, dont forget to also add a few Smith Jades and Bassday Kangokus to the arsenal. Maybe a coupla Camion Jnr's, and a few.......oh, never mind, I can't go giving all my secrets away!

In regards to the Strike Pro Pygmies, they generally need a little tweaking when they come out of the box to make them swim straight. If you retreive too fast they will also start to roll in the water turning the fish off, but if you fine tune them and give them a quick swim first, using a very slow retrieve they can be a good lure, and they come in some great colours. Try the DUO1 and DUO2.

If you're fishing deep water, jigging most of the blade type lures (Ecogear VX35's, etc) can be deadly, but expect to snag up and lose a few as you go.

I wont give you any advice on colours, because I don't know your area, the conditions, or the water clarity. So all I can say is to use the brighter colours in very dirty water, but wherever possible, stick to the clearest and most natural colours. Fish are generally well camoflauged and blend in well. Make your lures the same! They don't want to stand out, but instead blend in well, with just a flash to attract attention, and always try to match the local baitfish!

In regards to the cheap $5.00 lures, I say disregard those who tell you not to spend money on lures. Bream are very fussy, quite wily, used to being presented with all manner of bling. To fool these fish you need something convincing, and the cheap lures are cheap because they do not swim as good, do not look as good, and do not catch the fish!

Save the cheap lures for Salmon Trout, Slimey Mackeral, Flathead, Snook, and other less discerning species!


----------



## phil79 (Nov 7, 2008)

well said ranger,agree


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Great info, but this post is over 2 years old


----------



## Rstanek (Nov 5, 2007)

breamfish said:


> Great info, but this post is over 2 years old


Yep, zombie thread. Hopefully someone else can put the info to good use!

I couldn't comprehend buying lures one at a time now, these days my Zipbaits are ordered by the carton...


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

I couldn't comprehend buying lures one at a time now, these days my Zipbaits are ordered by the carton...[/quote]

:lol: :lol: :lol: Love it


----------



## zipper (Feb 27, 2008)

Rstanek said:


> breamfish said:
> 
> 
> > Great info, but this post is over 2 years old
> ...


mmmm zipbaits. when i first saw this thread i thought something looked a bit wrong haha, the time warp explains it


----------



## banky (Sep 25, 2009)

Hey,

I think there is not much difference between the two.
I wouldn't worry too much about it.

Cheers Phil


----------

